# Mid Range



## dwayne1618 (Jul 13, 2014)

Can u help how to adjust the mid range


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum.

Tell me about your equipment and your room.
Which AVR (or processor/amplifier) do you have ?
What speakers do you have ?
Do you have a subwoofer ?
How big is your room ?
How far away from the speakers do you sit ?
Is the floor tile, wood, carpet ?
If the floor is tile or wood do you have a rug ?
Is your furniture large and stuffed or simple wood, wicker, metal ?
Are the walls bare plaster and glass, or do you have book cases or heavy drapes ?

When you say mid-range do you mean voices and dialogue or do you mean guitars ?
What is it that you are trying to fix ?


----------



## bassfeen (Dec 16, 2013)

Whats your budget?

If you want something truly world class, I suggest Danley, Seaton, Quested. 

Danley are more transparent than the other two suggested.


----------

